# Long lasting Tyre Dressing



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all,

Been using AF satin tyre drssing & CG VRP to dress the tyres, x1 coat then remove any excess with a microfibre cloth.
Trouble is the minute we have a 'light shower' it breaks down & removes the dressing! 

I missing something? Tyres are cleaned prior to dressing!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I use beavercare gloss, lasts a while. None will last a long time with all the rain we get but this is the best one i have found.

http://www.beavercare.co.uk/for-cars/car-wheel-care/tyre-dressing-hg


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Trim Wizard & Highstyle are very good tyre dressings


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Have just got some Finish Kare #108 dressing, makes the tyres really hydrophobic and seems to last well enough. Not very "wet" looking, just about manages to be satin with two coats (which I like, but different folks want different things from their tyre dressings).


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

I've tried sooooooooooooooooooooooo many but they don't last after one drive or lucky if they lasted a few days. I've just given up with the convencinal products. 

Only products that seems to working for me is tuff shine it's not cheap for intial layout as you need the cleaner to scrub the tyre throughly then black restorer if there not new tyres, & then clear coat to seal all your hard work. Working well for me way out wins the convential tyre dressing. Been on over 2wks the tears are still going strong & fronts (front wheel drive) only needed one coat to top up. 

Highly recommended so far


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

You need to try gyeon tyre, that stuff is amazing and lasts for weeks
Degrease your tyres prior, then apply 2 coats. Looks ace and lasts

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> You need to try gyeon tyre, that stuff is amazing and lasts for weeks
> Degrease your tyres prior, then apply 2 coats. Looks ace and lasts
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This is the one I tend to reach for...but have some Pneus to try next.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The new CarChem one looks interesting! Might be worth trying that and a review for us all. 
I use Gtechs T1 if I'm after a more durable dressing. 

Gonz.


----------



## jactac (Apr 3, 2016)

Right, I'm going throw a curve ball in here and probably shock many of you.

There's a spray on product called "Black Pack", that is intended for plastic trim inside and outside of the car, but I use it on the tyres and its awesome, no splatter, instant black wet look, and it lasts ages.

Now then heres the curve ball, it cost's £1 in the Pound shop or 99p in B&M discount stores.
Honestly if you can get hold of this stuff you'll be more than happy with the results.
I'm constantly asked what I use on the tyres and when I tell people what it is they just dont believe me.

Pricey products are not always the best !!


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

jactac said:


> Right, I'm going throw a curve ball in here and probably shock many of you.
> 
> There's a spray on product called "Black Pack", that is intended for plastic trim inside and outside of the car, but I use it on the tyres and its awesome, no splatter, instant black wet look, and it lasts ages.
> 
> ...


Good to hear.

I'm also using a "cheapy" albeit, not to your degree. Mine is Car Plan Tyre Slik, picked it up for £4 from Asda.
It's been on my tyres just over 3 weeks and their still beading, with only a slight drop off in colour from when first applied !


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Have used the Gyeon a few times on mine - got a sampler in a waxybox, still using the sample bottle; have about half of it left, it really does go a long way! Looks good on the tyres too :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Ceejay21868 said:


> Good to hear
> 
> I'm also using a "cheapy" albeit, not to your degree. Mine is Car Plan Tyre Slik, picked it up for £4 from Asda.
> It's been on my tyres just over 3 weeks and their still beading, with only a slight drop off in colour from when first applied !


I was given a bottle of Car Plan 'Black bumper wax' by my neighbour which I use on my rear diffuser & gives great results:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Car Plan Black Trim Wax is surprisingly good and durable on any surface - havent tried it on tyres, but it works and lasts on black rubber trim.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll throw in Obsession Nero, as with any dressing prep the tyres as you would then you have the option of simply spraying it on and leaving to dry for the gloss look or apply with an applicator and then buff once dry

I find it will easily last a couple of weeks if not longer and with zero sling and it's not ridiculously expensive


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> Car Plan Black Trim Wax is surprisingly good and durable on any surface - havent tried it on tyres, but it works and lasts on black rubber trim.


May try on next wash mate!


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

jactac said:


> Right, I'm going throw a curve ball in here and probably shock many of you.
> 
> There's a spray on product called "Black Pack", that is intended for plastic trim inside and outside of the car, but I use it on the tyres and its awesome, no splatter, instant black wet look, and it lasts ages.
> 
> ...


going have to give this one a try on my works van , that should test it to the limit


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

jactac said:


> Right, I'm going throw a curve ball in here and probably shock many of you.
> 
> There's a spray on product called "Black Pack", that is intended for plastic trim inside and outside of the car, but I use it on the tyres and its awesome, no splatter, instant black wet look, and it lasts ages.
> 
> ...


Can you get this in "pound land"?


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

I love using Optimum opti-bond , leaves a great finish not too shiny and very smooth, just clean the tires before spreading it, even after 2 months i still have beading left on the tires with all the sandy dirty desert rain we have here.
- http://www.autogeek.net/optimum-opti-bond-tire-gel-32oz.html

Also really love the Meg's Endurance Gel (not the spray it's not not very eco)


----------



## donfresh (Feb 23, 2016)

meguires tyre gel actually works wonders for me, seems so stick around for quite a while


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Longest lasting I've found, and I've used most brands going, are:

Tac (one in a white bottle as there's 2)
Zaino z16
The new auto finesse satin CREME, that's been outstanding, 4 weeks and still going strong atm


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

for me i've found 3 that last about 2 weeks+

gyeon tire
megs endurance gel
KKD tyresol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fireball tyre dressing (the blue one), Gyeon Tire and Gtechniq T1 all long lasting


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Megs endurance lasts about a month but is very very greasy
Sonax extreme tyre gel also lasts about a month and is Not greasy
Carpro Perl last about 2 weeks despite claiming to last up to 3 months
:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok so just applied x1 coat of Car Plan bumper wax to all four tyres!

so will report back in a week or so!:thumb:







This is what my neighbour gave me many moons ago!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

simon burns said:


> Ok so just applied x1 coat of Car Plan bumper wax to all four tyres!
> 
> so will report back in a week or so!:thumb:
> View attachment 46368
> ...


Remembered seeing this thread on durability, sounds like it lasts a while
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=352726


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

simon burns said:


> Ok so just applied x1 coat of Car Plan bumper wax to all four tyres!
> 
> so will report back in a week or so!:thumb:
> View attachment 46368
> ...


That's actually a decent product on trim, wonder what it's like on tyres lol


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have tried a lot and I find Megs Endurance works best. I don't clean and dry my tyres every wash, except with a quick rub with the wheel mitt. So most dressings don't take well except for Endurance.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

+1 Gyeon tyre


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Endurance Gel for me, however as stated previously it is horribly greasy. What I do is get a cheap pack of scouring pads from the poundshop use this to apply, it gets right into the tyre and really does work much better.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

None lasted that long for me, but what changed this was properly cleaning my tyres first. I bought this...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../tuf-shine-tyre-cleaning-brush/prod_1534.html

... and give them a damned good scrub with some Bilberry, then rinse and repeat, and then apply dressing, and the change was night and day. Nasty brown gunge came off of the tyres, there's a technical name for what it is (it's not 'carbon black'), and the dressing now stays on for around a week longer.

I'm using some bargain bin Muc-Off tyre gel at the moment, not great but very cheap, and I get around two weeks on an A road commute.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I've been impressed with Tyromania from Dodo juice. Mines been on 3 weeks and car wheels have been washed 3 times together with plenty of rain. After a wipe down with a wash mitt, tyres are still nice and new looking. Tyres look new as apposed to bring when it's applied.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

christopherquin said:


> Endurance Gel for me, however as stated previously it is horribly greasy. What I do is get a cheap pack of scouring pads from the poundshop use this to apply, it gets right into the tyre and really does work much better.


Used to use these as well for applying tyre gel but found the dressing seeps to much into the foam having to throw them out after 1 use.
What I have found to be much better is the foam tile grout sponges you can get from B&Q cut into 4 . The foam is much denser than the cheap scouring pads and doesn't seep through the foam. I'm still using the 1st quarter after a couple of months use.
:thumb:


----------

